# Cinesamples user documentation



## SlHarder (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm a newbie.

And I'm a confirmed RTFM.

And I'm a new user of CS toolkit via the sale.

I've googled and youtubed a lot, but haven't found a M to FR.

Any suggestions to help me get a solid understanding of tips and techniques?

Thanks


----------



## fretti (Apr 13, 2020)

There should be documentation included in the library folders on your hard drive.

Go to the location where you installed the libraries through Native Access on your hard drive. Then open the folder of desired library (e.g. 'CineBrass CORE'). There should be a folder called 'Documentation' which also holds a manual of the installed version.

You also find the user manuals on the product websites (e.g. CinePerc: https://cinesamples.com/product/cineperc) under 'Downloads'


Also: Cinesamples has a great Youtube Chanel (link below) where they also have a lot of walkthroughs and tips for their libraries:









Cinesamples


Cinesamples is committed to helping composers and musicians achieve their musical aspirations through beautifully recorded samplers from top-tier musicians! ...




www.youtube.com


----------



## SlHarder (Apr 13, 2020)

fretti said:


> There should be documentation included in the library folders on your hard drive.
> 
> Go to the location where you installed the libraries through Native Access on your hard drive. Then open the folder of desired library (e.g. 'CineBrass CORE'). There should be a folder called 'Documentation' which also holds a manual of the installed version.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the link to download manuals. I hadn't manage to google that.

All my documentation directories contain just the eula.pdf. Possibly because I downloaded from NI site via the sale, rather than directly from CS site ???

I will do a file search to see if I missed the docs, I thought it strange that I wasn't finding something with details. I'd read that CS was easy to use, but that seemed like a stretch.


----------



## SlHarder (Apr 13, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> Thank you for the link to download manuals. I hadn't manage to google that.
> 
> All my documentation directories contain just the eula.pdf. Possibly because I downloaded from NI site via the sale, rather than directly from CS site ???
> 
> I will do a file search to see if I missed the docs, I thought it strange that I wasn't finding something with details. I'd read that CS was easy to use, but that seemed like a stretch.



I did a file search on entire drives. I couldn't find any Cinesamples documentation other than Eula. My working assumption is direct download from NI doesn't contain docs. Other CS newbies may want to know that.


----------



## fretti (Apr 13, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> Thank you for the link to download manuals. I hadn't manage to google that.
> 
> All my documentation directories contain just the eula.pdf. Possibly because I downloaded from NI site via the sale, rather than directly from CS site ???
> 
> I will do a file search to see if I missed the docs, I thought it strange that I wasn't finding something with details. I'd read that CS was easy to use, but that seemed like a stretch.


Always happy to help



SlHarder said:


> I did a file search on entire drives. I couldn't find any Cinesamples documentation other than Eula. My working assumption is direct download from NI doesn't contain docs. Other CS newbies may want to know that.


Yes that seems to be case for Tina Guo Vol. 2 which I also bought from this sale. 
I got CineBrass from CineSamples directly and there it contains the Manual.
Quite weird why NI excludes them, but as long as they are on the CineSamples site


----------



## SlHarder (Apr 13, 2020)

One the CS site the Monster Winds and Tina Guo don't appear to have a "manual" as such, just a detailed web page. But maybe I again missed something.


----------

